# what do u think



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

here we go 2 war agen


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All I have to say is: If they want to meet Allah so much , SEND THEM ALL RIGHT NOW!!! BOOM !!!!!! No, I am not sorry ! I am MAD !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The Glass Menagerie..................... (you get sand hot enough it turns to glass)


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Built a 100 feet high wall all arround the middle east, dump a million of hand grenade in the middle and let them blow themself up. Anybody that try to climb the wall is to be shoot down. This should also be done for gangs members.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

if your rounded up all the gang members and shipped them to Afghanistan, they would all have tears running down their legs within hours


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on that Mike !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+2 Mike

It seems as though all those middle east countries have the VERY rich and the poor. The poor are led by religious fanatics who are willing to take our money but will condemn us when it stops. I say we pull our people and our money, I feel for the children, but we can't win. They brainwash them at an early age the same as many western religions do (read catholics) with the fear of god and a punishment that ALWAYS sits in the back of your brain if you don't obey them. I think my knuckles just got whacked with a ruler...and I'm going to burn for all eternity just for typing that.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Why do we help people that want to kill us all? A Total waist of time, money and American lives! I am sick of hope and change! Its time to take America Back! Get Out And Vote!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Seems to me they are sick of the US meddling in their affairs. If we had another country messing around in ours, we would have crazy people doing crazy things too.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Seems to me they are sick of the US meddling in their affairs. If we had another country messing around in ours, we would have crazy people doing crazy things too.


I could not agree more.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredator said:


> Why do we help people that want to kill us all? A Total waist of time, money and American lives! I am sick of hope and change! Its time to take America Back! Get Out And Vote!


We, (the USA) are like the chick(whom we've all known in one form or another) who thinks she can save all the bad boys of the world. So we marry them, or at least support them and as we all know it rarely works out, usually the bad boy ends up smacking the crap out of the chick until she has had enough and lets him self destruct(see middle east)


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

220swift said:


> if your rounded up all the gang members and shipped them to Afghanistan, they would all have tears running down their legs within hours


I'm thinking what would be running down their legs would be more yellow or brown than clear.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> I'm thinking what would be running down their legs would be more yellow or brown than clear.


"they would all have tears running down their legs within hours"

that's a metaphor for pissing their pants


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

What is going on? What you see are the results of Obama's policies. His intention from the very start has been to destroy America from within. I have been saying that for almost four years now, but most people just sluf me off as being plumb crazy.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you're not crazy Rich, all these Obama supporters are the crazy ones, and you are correct about destroying America from within............


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Rich Cronk said:


> What is going on? What you see are the results of Obama's policies. His intention from the very start has been to destroy America from within. I have been saying that for almost four years now, but most people just sluf me off as being plumb crazy.


Question of curiosity for you - and I am not an "Obama supporter".

Why would an American man with a wife and 2 lovely little American girls want to do anything to harm the country where him and his family have to live?

Like all things... there must be a motive. So what is Obama's motive in destroying the country?

Or is it possible that he simply has a fundamental difference of opinion on how to get things done?

I've really tried to wrap my head around this for a while now and it makes zero sense.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Socialism.....

I think we are talking politics at this point


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am with you 100% Rich ! and +1 Mike & Don


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Question of curiosity for you - and I am not an "Obama supporter".
> 
> Why would an American man with a wife and 2 lovely little American girls want to do anything to harm the country where him and his family have to live?
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------
Well Chris, Obama is a Muslim who is carrying out orders from the nation of Islam. Muslims place no value on human life, NONE. What I can't figure out is what otherwise smart people like Bill Clinton thinks they are going to do when the Muslims take us over. Those people are going down right with the rest of us. Ask youself this---Why would a President who loves America embrace the Muslim Brotherhood (a known terrorist organization?) Why would a President who loves America give Millions of dollars in tax payer money to our enemies? Why would he continue to allow Iran to continue their progress toward building a nucleur bomb? Why would he borrow so much money from China and waist said money on windmills, electric cars, and solar panels? Why would he lay off thousands of soldiers who have 10-15 years of seniority already? He wants us to become too weak to defend ourselves, that is why.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

"Or is it possible that he simply has a fundamental difference of opinion on how to get things done?"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Get things done? The only thing he has done is to make our country weaker, and increase our national debt.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Rich,

He spent 20 years going to the church of the "extremist" Rev. Jeremiah Wright. Or at least that's what everyone was complaining about before. Why would this supposed Muslim spend all that time in a CHRISTIAN church?

Religion and politics are really not worth talking about. I'm off to work on my solar and wind system for the new homestead while my brothers in TX are having their land seized by a foreign company for a supposed oil pipeline that won't even be transporting crude, and the oil that is eventually produced will be sent to China. Ahh.... good times.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Obama isn't a Muslim, his wife and himself are in fact practicing protestant Christians and are raising their children as such. For the record, I'm not an Obama supporter in any way.....just like the "facts" to actually be factual. His mother was non religous and his father was/is Muslim but didn't/hasn't practice his faith.


---------------------------
Well Stone, you have a right to believe as you wish. If Obama is re-elected, please remember what I said here. I am done with this conversation.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Rich,
> 
> He spent 20 years going to the church of the "extremist" Rev. Jeremiah Wright. Or at least that's what everyone was complaining about before. Why would this supposed Muslim spend all that time in a CHRISTIAN church?
> 
> Religion and politics are really not worth talking about. I'm off to work on my solar and wind system for the new homestead while my brothers in TX are having their land seized by a foreign company for a supposed oil pipeline that won't even be transporting crude, and the oil that is eventually produced will be sent to China. Ahh.... good times.


-------------------------
Yes, and started off his political career in the living room of a known home grown terrorist who loved blowing stuff up. Jeremiah Wright is himself a mouth piece for trouble in America. Remember his public statement on T.V."God *&@!!! America"? I am not talking politics here, I am talking about the importance of voting Obama out while there is still a bit of hope for this country.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree he has to go too, but making up nonsense as a way to make our point seems beyond silly to me.

For what it's worth, I scream "God $%^a# America" on a regular basis. Did we become perfect at some point and I missed it?

As for our country, I am a fan of it's people - specifically the men and women who have served it. I am also a fan of the landscape, and of the few freedoms we still have left. Our government sucks though and needs to be overhauled, our polices suck and do not work in this new world economy. We're *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* near last in everything that's important - technology, health care, education, quality of life, etc etc. We treat our veterans like *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*, we treat our kids and our poor like *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. We treat other countries like *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. All while beating our chests and throwing up our big foam #1 fingers. Corporations and big banks own our government and have bought and paid for the house, the senate and the judges. Truth be told... and no one has the BALLS to say it - WE SUCK and we're going downhill fast. This is not all Obama's fault. It's been going on for a while now. He sure hasn't helped it with some of his liberty destroying policies but I refuse to believe he's any worse than the rest of these crooks. We need to take the place back - and SOON. Our founding fathers would have disowned us a LONG time ago.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 Chris

I think in the interest of civility, not that anyone hasn't been, I'll close this thread.

My only message at this point is "vote early..vote often...but be sure to vote"


----------

